# ideas para proyecto con pic



## leoalonso (Oct 8, 2006)

Hola amigos, espero que esten bien. Resulta que en la universidad me encomendaron desarrollar un proyecto con una pic para el curso de microprocesadores II en donde comenzamos a ver lo que son las pics (en micro I nos pasaron el 8085), y lo que me falta son ideas, pero tampoco quiero meterme en algo que no pueda desarrollar o que se me escape de las manos debido a mi poca experiencia, y como ustedes la tienen, creo que me pueden ayudar en esto, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## ciri (Nov 20, 2007)

Un dimmer, con mando a distancia puede ser?

Lo obtuve de por ahí, yo no lo arme..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Creo que entre un PIC y un 8085 hay bastante distancia.
En el foro encontraras bastante información sobre PIC y creo que ninguna del 8085.

El 8085 es muy potente, pero ya es antiguo (1977), mi voto va por los PIC.

Hace un tiempo que tengo ganas de armar una estacion de soldado con temperatura controlada-estabilizada medicion con termopar.
Se podrian incluir botones "Set" para varias temperaturas prefijadas, temporizado para lograr un modo ahorro de energia, Etc, Incluso un indicador de temperatura digital.

Espero te halla quedado claro que mi opinion es MUY, MUY, MUY Interesada en que realices el proyecto sugerido y lo publiques.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Creo que entre un PIC y un 8085 hay bastante distancia.
> En el foro encontraras bastante información sobre PIC y creo que ninguna del 8085.
> 
> El 8085 es muy potente, pero ya es antiguo (1977), mi voto va por los PIC.
> ...



Creo que somos dos..


----------



## NIKIC (May 29, 2009)

hola gente estoy buscando ideas para un proyecto de electronica de fin de carrra, se gradece alguna idea, si es con pic o plc mejor, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (May 31, 2009)

Hola busca en las "Notas de aplicacion" que hay en las paginas de microchip y atmel de ahi salen todos los proyectos que se ven en el internet como son:

- Programadores.
- Osciloscopios.
- Multimetros.
- Reproductores de MP3.
- Alarmas GSMs.
- Facturacion de llamadas telefonicas.
- Y muschas cosas mas...


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Creo que entre un PIC y un 8085 hay bastante distancia.
> En el foro encontraras bastante información sobre PIC y creo que ninguna del 8085.
> 
> El 8085 es muy potente, pero ya es antiguo (1977), mi voto va por los PIC.
> ...



fogo , no te mates, (uds. se complican tanto ) 

con un dimmer y un timer haces todo , y encima son primos (dimer y timer     )

la temperatura es consecuencia de la V. aplicada a la R . asi que no hace mucha falta sensar nada , salvo que a veces sueldes en el horno y otras en el freezer.
memorias ?
un dimmer con una selectora ademas del pote , con valores prefijados .
cero complicacion.

el timer , ? con que solo pongas un switch donde apoyas el soldador basta, cada vez que sacas el soldering se resetea.

lo demas , al cuete.

les doy un consejo ?
yo lo que tengo es toda mi mesa de trabajo (en verdad todo mi taller a una termica, llave termomagnetica o PIA para los españoles, cada vez que me voy /salgo / me retiro bajo la termica.
cuando vuelvo la subo, .

cero complicaciones, si me fui quedo todo apagado, la cafetera electrica quedo apagada, el soldadro tambien , el masajeador para las patas tambien , el abanico electrico tambien, todo, la muñeca system (1)  se apaga por que le puse un transformador (me comia las pilas)  .
y cuando vuelvo al prender la luz todo vuelve a funcionar.

asi evito el tema de los timers. (y que (1) quede hablando sola    )


----------

